# Steelhead hooks



## FISHON_JOHN

Looking for advice on what steelhead hooks to use? I normally run Mustad 9260 in size 6 or 8 when fishing with bags but have had issues staying hooked up this year. Any recomendations? I was thinking of trying the daiichi X510 but not sure of the size to get. Most of my fishing is in rivers but I do some surf fishing.


----------



## MstrAngle

Owner hooks.


----------



## thousandcasts

Gamakatsu C14S glo-bug hooks size 10. Strong, sharp as heck--best hook I've ever used and I've used a lot of different hooks only to end up cursing and swearing. For steelhead, the C14S is now the only hook I use.


----------



## boomer_x7

i have used Kamasan for a few years and had no problems. Dont know what the number of the hook is... but it is the "egg pattern" hooks. In the right place you can find them heavy, regular or wire shank. i usauly use #10 for steelhead.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

thousandcasts said:


> Gamakatsu C14S glo-bug hooks size 10. Strong, sharp as heck--best hook I've ever used and I've used a lot of different hooks only to end up cursing and swearing. For steelhead, the C14S is now the only hook I use.


This one really got my attention lol. So are you talking about the Gamakatsu hooks that have that white plastic glow coating on them? Are you talking bouncing bags with those or fishing them under a bobber or what? And also, do you order them online or can you find them at local retailers in size 10? I see size 6 and 8 all the time but never 10. I also have overlooked those plastic glow and color coated hooks every time because I never thought they would ever work. 

I just looked at the C14S and it looks like a sweet hook, clearly different than a Gamakatsu standard octopus. I don't believe I have ever seen that type of hook at a retail store. I found them online for $5.25 for a 25 pack which is very reasonable IMO. I'm guessing you would find them in a fly tying section of a retail store, considering they are listed as a fly tying hook.


----------



## steely74

Red Gammy octopus alll the way! Size 8 for skein size 10 for bags. I do use owner, daiichi, and ravens occasionally but Gammys are my go to hook for all salmon and steel. NEVER HAD A FISH BEND ONE OUT!

After talking to lots of people and on the forums many people seem to have strayed away from gammy hooks. They have never let me down so I will continue to fish them. I am curious about the gammy hooks TC mentioned I will have to give them a try.


----------



## Fishslayer5789

boomer_x7 said:


> i have used Kamasan for a few years


SWEET. I see those in the fly tying sections of stores all the time! I'll check into that for sure. I remember buying them several years ago for tying egg flies then I forgot all about them. I can definately see how they would be excellent for fishing bags. They have plenty of thickness to them and come in that black/chrome finish like the Blackbird hooks I already use on a regular basis. Oh yeah, to respond to this thread itself, I am a pretty big BLACKBIRD fan. I typically run tiny size 12 and 14 hooks when fishing bags, and I am a firm believer in regards to the theory that small hooks land big fish. On the Muskegon, however, I have got away with running size 8 on several occasions. Heck the one day, I ran straight 10 lb test with a size 8 hook bouncing bags in muddy water and I hooked quite a few fish.


----------



## RiverRat22

I have had many problems with staying hooked up with the mustads as well. I switched over to diichi and have had much better results. Also have great results with the owners hooks.


----------



## wabakimi07

Size 8-10 Gamakatsu circle octopus for side drifting and backbouncing. Pros- lose alot less hooks to snags, fish always hooked in corner of mouth and stay buttoned. Cons- expensive, can't wail them on the hookset. I lose half as many hooks a day using these. For the pin rod I like blackbird size 8-12, not the greatest but I get them at a good price.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## thousandcasts

Fishslayer5789 said:


> This one really got my attention lol. So are you talking about the Gamakatsu hooks that have that white plastic glow coating on them? Are you talking bouncing bags with those or fishing them under a bobber or what? And also, do you order them online or can you find them at local retailers in size 10? I see size 6 and 8 all the time but never 10. I also have overlooked those plastic glow and color coated hooks every time because I never thought they would ever work.
> 
> I just looked at the C14S and it looks like a sweet hook, clearly different than a Gamakatsu standard octopus. I don't believe I have ever seen that type of hook at a retail store. I found them online for $5.25 for a 25 pack which is very reasonable IMO. I'm guessing you would find them in a fly tying section of a retail store, considering they are listed as a fly tying hook.


No, they're not the plastic coated ones. They're a black, extra strong fly tying hook. I use them for both drift fishing and bobber fishing. No matter what, when you see me steelhead fishing, there's a C14S at the end of my line. 

I order them by the 100 either right from Gamakatsu or a couple other places that have them at a good price. Sometimes in the spring, I use the size 8 when I'm running a bigger bag. 90% of the time, I run the size 10 for both applications (drifting and bobbering). 

Since I don't mess around when it comes to hook sets and fighting a fish, Nothing get's me more PO'd than hooks that bend or hooks that pull out in the middle of a fight. For me, the C14S doesn't do any of those things and I couldn't be happier with how they perform...for me.


----------



## Abel

Eagle Claw L042's for the last 22 seasons, my old man, 10-15 before that. In either 10-14's depending on bags, singles or minnies. For chunks, I use a Gamy that I love, but can't remeber the number off the top of my head.


----------



## toto

Eagle Claw style 042 Lazer sharp. Fine wire hooks that can penetrate easier. Size 10-14 depending on conditions.


----------



## thousandcasts

toto said:


> Eagle Claw style 042 Lazer sharp. Fine wire hooks that can penetrate easier. Size 10-14 depending on conditions.


Eagle Claw??? 

I'm not trying insinuate that you're old or anything, but lemme guess--you still use vaseline balls, right? :lol::evilsmile


----------



## Trout King

I've never had a problem with the Mustads. Used them for the last 4-5 years. 6-8 mostly for steelhead. The best part about it is I can get 100 for 8 bucks. 

BTW those eagle claws can be good too. My salmon fishing partner used them for bouncing bags (he's old school) and does very well.

As far as not keeping fish hooked, I think its more of how/where you hook the bag or fish, and not so much the hook. I don't bury the hooks in my bags anymore, but instead make sure the point is out enough to get buried on the hook set. Fall run steelies it usually doesn't matter much since they like to inhale anything and everything.


----------



## Robert Holmes

The smaller the better # 14 eagle claw. Reasonable price and easy to find. I have taken 20+ pound salmon on these and they don't even bend the hook.


----------



## REG

wabakimi07 said:


> Size 8-10 Gamakatsu circle octopus for side drifting and backbouncing. Pros- lose alot less hooks to snags, fish always hooked in corner of mouth and stay buttoned. Cons- expensive, can't wail them on the hookset. I lose half as many hooks a day using these. For the pin rod I like blackbird size 8-12, not the greatest but I get them at a good price.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I also use the Gami circles for large rivers, but 1 size up (6-8's). Seems to help when making ridiculously long drifts. If you like setting the hook on fish, you won't like these. They do seem to snag up less, but then they don't pull out as often as standard hooks once you do snag up.


----------



## FISHON_JOHN

Trout King said:


> I've never had a problem with the Mustads. Used them for the last 4-5 years. 6-8 mostly for steelhead. The best part about it is I can get 100 for 8 bucks.
> 
> BTW those eagle claws can be good too. My salmon fishing partner used them for bouncing bags (he's old school) and does very well.
> 
> As far as not keeping fish hooked, I think its more of how/where you hook the bag or fish, and not so much the hook. I don't bury the hooks in my bags anymore, but instead make sure the point is out enough to get buried on the hook set. Fall run steelies it usually doesn't matter much since they like to inhale anything and everything.


I always run the hook through the bag under the knot from making the bag so it is basically hanging on the outside of the bag. I ussually don't have problems with hook ups. I don't think the Mustads are the sharpest hook and think this may be part of the issue.


----------



## TSS Caddis

FISHON_JOHN said:


> Looking for advice on what steelhead hooks to use? I normally run Mustad 9260 in size 6 or 8 when fishing with bags but have had issues staying hooked up this year. Any recomendations? I was thinking of trying the daiichi X510 but not sure of the size to get. Most of my fishing is in rivers but I do some surf fishing.


Same 9260 but in a #10


----------



## toto

Aw come on hutch, of course I'm old. Its one of those confidence things. I've always used them, and always had good luck with em, so why change?? Its sorta like leaving fish to find fish, just doesn't make sense to me. BTW, have you ever tried them? And no, I've never used vaseline balls, but I know guys who used to. Believe me, if that were the only thing hooking fish that day, I'd use those too.


----------



## steely74

Moral of the story, find something you have confidence in and stick with it, I guess. That said, eagle claws reminds me of being a kid with a cardboard pack filled with assorted sizes of snelled hooks and a styrofoam container of crawlers LOL. Not saying its bad thing .

If you think about it the hook is your initial connection to the fish. I stick with what works and what has never failed.Cost wise, blackbirds and ravens come 25 for usually less than 5 bucks. For a small hook they are both really strong. I have tried the Dai-riki 135 which is similar to a raven shrimp hook. I found the ravens to be much stronger. I can pull the Dai-riki hook straight with 6 lb test. I usually fight my fish hard so I do not take any risks. I generally use other brands besides Gammy in mid winter and with light leaders or when I want a non red hook.


----------

